# Groupshot



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Just thought I would share a shot of my Tuning forks mostly Accutrons but a couple of Omega F300's as well.

I was told they were addictive, I had one at the beginning of 2013 now look.  Can't compete with Silverhawk though.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

What you really need to complete the collection is a Mickey.......

Now restored by Paul, and donated to the (swiped by the) 710......I give you the 1977 Mickey Mouse Bulova Accutron (219 movement)










Now on a white Shark skin and deployant buckle.....'cos 'she' wanted it.....




























Paul's and mine are the only two I've ever seen in the UK........however....you may know differently..... :sweatdrop:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

PC-Magician said:


> Just thought I would share a shot of my Tuning forks mostly Accutrons but a couple of Omega F300's as well.
> 
> I was told they were addictive, I had one at the beginning of 2013 now look.  Can't compete with Silverhawk though.


LOVE the one in the upper left corner -- a real stunner! (although they're all nice!)

If I get a chance, I'll post a group shot later of my top 8 - 10 hummers (too many in total to get into one shot with any detail though -- no kidding that they're ADDICTIVE! :yes: )


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

OK -- here are a few faves that I could get to easily (the wife was rearranging the walk-in closet, so I wasn't able to get to any of my Longines, Movado/Zenith/Allegro or Tissot hummers ...  )



The Citizen looks unassuming, but it's one of my favorites because of how long and hard I had to look to find (and manage to purchase) one -- in my experience, anyway, Hisonics are the hardest line up of hummers to come by in the states, by far (the legendary Derby version not withstanding.)

My bunch says "hi"!  (Forgive the shadow of my enormous noggin ...)


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> OK -- here are a few faves that I could get to easily (the wife was rearranging the walk-in closet, so I wasn't able to get to any of my Longines, Movado/Zenith/Allegro or Tissot hummers ...  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely all of them, are you planning on adding to them, probably a silly question. Regards from Jon


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

PC-Magician said:


> Lovely all of them, are you planning on adding to them, probably a silly question. Regards from Jon


LOL! What part of "addictive" didn't register?? :tongue2:

But seriously, "yes" to your question in a couple of ways -- I will undoubtedly purchase more in the future, but I also have a dozen or more tuning fork watches that are currently in need of some servicing before I put them into rotation (most of them run already, but as my personal policy is to never put a newly acquired watch into rotation before getting a service, these watches are, for all intents and purposes, "queued" until that happens.)

Regards!

Van


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Ha Ha, now who services your hummers?


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Paul (Silverhawk) is my main electric watch guy now -- none better or more reasonable (both attitude and cost  ), IMHO. That said, if Paul is extremely backed up with work and I were to have a "tuning fork emergency" (not sure what that would be??) there is an Accutron specialist in Illinois (near Chicago) that I have had good experiences with, as well as a fellow out of Bulgaria with whom I've also had good experiences in the past.

But, again, my "go to" guy would be Paul -- the problem in getting the tuning fork watches out of "queue" for me is that I simply have too many watch interests. They span the entirety of the electric/electronic realm, and I collect automatic watches from certain makers as well ... sometimes it's just hard choosing a hummer instead of something else when spending my watch service budget. :mda:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> Paul (Silverhawk) is my main electric watch guy now


Van, I think I should issue you with one of my Loyalty Cards --- with that you get reduced servicing costs, free return shipping and queue jumping privileges. :yes:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

LOL! I just wish you health and long life, as I have a LOT of work lined up for you ... :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> LOL! I just wish you health and long life, as I have a LOT of work lined up for you ... :lol:


 :lol:


----------

